# how to identify different engine 89-92 or 93+ model???



## gentlejax2 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am buying a 93 GXE and I am told the motor was replaced...this is from the guy I am buying it from but he wasnt the one who did it...he got it from a tranny shop after tranny shop rebuilt trans and owner never paid for it....

anyhow...I am just learning about these cars...I had 2 240's and 2 300zx's but this came along for $800 and its in pretty good shape...

is there a way to identify what motor is now in the car?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

All 89-94 GXEs have the VG30E I can guarantee that is what is in there.


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

89 to 91 GXE = VG
92 to 94 GXE= VG
92 to 94 SE= VE


----------



## burhangondal (Apr 1, 2008)

if u have this then this is VE (maxima SE)

http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/engines_general/images/variable_intake2.jpg

if u have this then this is VG (maxima GXE)

http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/engines_general/images/vg30e.jpg

gud luck!


----------

